# My Cane Corso(s)



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought I'd share a few pics of Blue and Jacqui Joe...

Blue:










JJ:


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Some action shots...


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Brad.. as always your dogs are GORGEOUS!!! I think I prefer Blue's uncropped ears but both he and JJ are just so handsome and regal looking. JJ's brindling is beautiful.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Those are what I consider scary looking dogs! I don't mean to offend.. they're stunning.. I just think I would be WAY more scared of seeing one of those guys on the street than any pit bull.. so powerful and intense, wow!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

All I have to say is my mouth fell open when I saw these. Stunning and so regal looking.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Really, you think Blue is scary?












No, I know what you mean, we actually have a hard time boarding our CCs due to their "look"... But here is the secret with Blue - juts give him a cookie and he'll be your best bud! J's a bit harder to get to warm up to you tho.

Thank you for the compliments on the pics, I took most of these off the camera today and juts fell in love with that head shot of J.

Tomorrow I hope to get better action shots, I gotta break out my faster lens for that tho.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love all your dogs! They're all so gorgeous!! I like the name Blue as well. You have so many dogs, what does feeding time look like in your house?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

BradA1878 said:


> Really, you think Blue is scary?


Alright, nothing scary about THAT!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

My son loves your dogs Brad. I was showing him some of the videos. Jhazmyn was going crazy when she heard them barking in the video.....LOL He loves JJ - he has a thing for his ears. He says they're just not "floppy ear" breeds in his opinion!


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful Boys, especially the eyes.
As for the cropped ears I like them better with the way they came into the world. Im weird that way with everything though right down to hair coloring with women. If you were meant to have a different color, or cropped ears you would have been born that way.


----------



## P4ND3M1C (Feb 10, 2010)

SupaSweet777 said:


> My son loves your dogs Brad. I was showing him some of the videos. Jhazmyn was going crazy when she heard them barking in the video.....LOL He loves JJ - he has a thing for his ears. He says they're just not "floppy ear" breeds in his opinion!


For being guardian dogs they look to soft and cuddly with floppy ears.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Your dogs are amazing! They both look so powerful! I would never want to brake into your home!  I can't decide if I like the ears natural or cropped better. They both have a different look about them. If I had a working Cane Corso I would prefer the ears cropped though! They are both beautiful and so is your photography! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on our dogs!  We are very proud of them.

----



Michiyo-Fir said:


> You have so many dogs, what does feeding time look like in your house?


I was asked by a friend how feeding time goes, so I made a video of it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biG2msXRQrM

----

As for the ears, I wanted to have Blue's cropped but my wife was concerned about his "image", so she wanted them natural. Since Blue is basically her protection dog (when he's not hiking with me) I felt we should leave them natural so she felt most comfortable with her in public.

Now that we have J, and have Blue for a while, I honestly dunno which I prefer. I love Blue's cuteness and softness, but I also like how you can see J's face and head so clearly w/ the cropped look.



P4ND3M1C said:


> For being guardian dogs they look to soft and cuddly with floppy ears.


Yea, I agree... and I think he would make a bigger statement with them cropped - tho people still seem intimidated by him w/ his ears natural, so perhaps I'm over-thinking it.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Amazing video of feeding time!!!!!!!

That's awesome. Very organized.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

p.s. my bill for feeding three dogs is about $150 a month, I cannot even imagine how much yours is !!!! LOL


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

they are just gorgeous! i love CCs, ive always wanted one too. absolutely stunning. 

i like natural ears. i dont like the whole croping process. i have danes so i know how the whole thing is. i LOVE the look of a well cropped dane- and when i say well, i mean like... umm good lol i dont know how to say it. some crop danes wayyyy to short, others leave them too long. they need the right length. my SOs uncle has a dane and hes cropped WAY too short, maybe a little longer than your CC. just not right. but i still love the soft look of a natural dane. im just happy to see more natural danes entering the show ring now a days.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Melissa_Chloe said:


> Amazing video of feeding time!!!!!!!
> 
> That's awesome. Very organized.


I agree that is truly awesome and very organized!

It is sooo cool how they all run to the barn and jump in their crates! Looks like they all got the routine down pat!  The mud from the snow melt has been awful here in Albuquerque too! Ughhh! I love the snow but hate all the MUD that gets tracked in!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Very beautiful dogs!!!!



/Amanda


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I LOVE your dogs. LOVE. I particularly love Blue and the COs. 

Somehow, I imagined feeding time at your house to be loud. Not sure why, but it was surprisingly quiet. LOL


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you all! I was kinda nervous about making our feeding time public, I dunno why. You can find some amazing videos on YouTube of dogs being fed in such an impressive militant fashion - meanwhile ours run around like crazies. lol




Melissa_Chloe said:


> p.s. my bill for feeding three dogs is about $150 a month, I cannot even imagine how much yours is !!!! LOL


If you really want to know I don't mind sharing, but if that was a rhetorical question I just assume not share it as the number only makes me and my wife look even more crazy. 




CrazyDog said:


> The mud from the snow melt has been awful here in Albuquerque too! Ughhh! I love the snow but hate all the MUD that gets tracked in!


Jen and I are going insane with the mud right now, its horrible! I HATE the mud! I'm so hesitant to video our dogs, especially in the house, because we look like such slobs w/ the mud on the floors... but it's just impossible to keep it out of the house. We have 2 acres fenced in for the dogs and when the thaw comes its 100% mud.

One day I plan to get gravel put in, that will help reduce the amount of mud brought into the house. I think I will do it this year, but we have to wait till all the snow is gone and that will be 3 more months or so - and its gonna cost so much... it makes me want to cry.




MonicaBH said:


> Somehow, I imagined feeding time at your house to be loud. Not sure why, but it was surprisingly quiet. LOL


Some days it can be louder than in this vid, but generally it is uneventful. One thing I didn't get on that vid is Ahi and my "freak out" time - she always runs all around and attacks me (with play) right before feeding, but I guess she didn't this time due to the camera.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

BradA1878 said:


> If you really want to know I don't mind sharing, but if that was a rhetorical question I just assume not share it as the number only makes me and my wife look even more crazy.


Um, I'm kind of interested... I'm sure you won't seem any crazier than the rest of us, if that makes you feel better.  You can PM me the number if you want.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I too enjoyed the feeding video. It's nice (and interesting!) to see your pack functioning 'live action' through video every now and agian. 

Also slightly OT, but I really love your floppy eared Akita (Hilo?). He is such a cutie 

Stunning Corsos as well! I don't think we've seen many JJ pictures previous to this.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pretty corsos..

and wow lol...lemme guess..close to a thousand pounds of dog? those CO and Corso have to be in 100+ range and the Akitas not far behind....plus all the rest..im really curious as to the total weight of all of your dogs for some bizarre reason..


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs! I love Cane Corso's, such majestic looking dogs.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> Um, I'm kind of interested... I'm sure you won't seem any crazier than the rest of us, if that makes you feel better.  You can PM me the number if you want.


Ok, we spend about $900/month on food for the dogs. Each CO eats at least 8 cups a day, each CC eat about 6 cups a day, and each Akita eats about 4 cups a day... it goes down from there.

Mochi, Loa, and Kaia eat RAW, the rest eat either Orijen or Acana, tho the COs get a high calorie food mixed in called Artemis since they are out in the cold this time of year.




Dakota Spirit said:


> Also slightly OT, but I really love your floppy eared Akita (Hilo?). He is such a cutie


Hilo is the sweetest, cutest, softest, most polite dog on the planet. He's just a gem. We call him "Bubby Bear", or "Bubby", and "Fluff Factory". I think he is made of cotton candy and clouds. He is as intimidating as a cotton ball.




zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> and wow lol...lemme guess..close to a thousand pounds of dog? those CO and Corso have to be in 100+ range and the Akitas not far behind....plus all the rest..im really curious as to the total weight of all of your dogs for some bizarre reason..


Lets see...

Luytiy (CO): 140lb
Leila (CO): 110lb
Masha (CO): 100lb
Blue (CC): 95lb
Hilo (Akita): 90lb
JJ (CC): 85lb
Kahuna (Akita): 80lb
Lani (Akita): 70lb
Fuji (Akita): 55lb
Ahi (Shikoku): 50lb
Kona (Kai): 45lb
Loa (Shikoku): 35lb
Mochi (Kai): 25lb
Kaia (Shiba): 20lb
Maui: (Shiba): 15lb
--------------------------
TOTAL: 1015lb (holey sh!t LOL)


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Brad - How many dogs do you have?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

All of your dogs are just STUNNING!!!!!! Wow... Just gorgeous!

I'll have to show my brother the pictures of your CC's. He wants to get one after Rebel passes (many, many, many years from now!), he thinks they are gorgeous and have such awesome character!

I agree!!

That feeding video shocked me.... It was so calm! Harleigh goes bonkers when I'm feeding her... Especially when she's getting her RAW food at night


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

SupaSweet777 said:


> Brad - How many dogs do you have?


15 total, 5 are fosters.

----

Here is a vid I pulled off the camera today, it shows some noise while their food is being prepared.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MjJr0hoi8


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is a video of Blue being "scary". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9B_UYzobSQ


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

BradA1878 said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Luytiy (CO): 140lb
> Leila (CO): 110lb
> ...


another fifteen or so dogs and you will have a ton of dogs....literally lol.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

PS: Please excuse the mud.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Brad, you have the most beautiful dogs..I melt every time I open your picture threads. They are all just stunning. My dogs are just oddly cute, but your dogs are gorgeous.

I'm not sure how I feel on cropped ears vs. natural ears. I think judging by size and muscle mass is intimidating enough! LOL..

You are so lucky to have all of those dogs, I don't know how you do it. I'm ripping out my hair with just these three little things.

I have another question, IDK if you've been asked this before.. Since we can all tell your love for big dogs, what's the one toy breed dog that you'd own? Like, under 10 lbs? LOL, just curious cause you have excellent taste in breeds.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I was just watching a bunch of your videos on youtube (wanna watch them all but I think that will take FOREVER haha) and omg, it's amazing. You guys live my dream life haha, I would love to have that many dogs (preferably Shar Pei LOL), that kind of a set up, and that much land!!! (oh and that much money haha) It's amazing.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I dont think the CC look scary at all but they are awesome looking!!
Blue seems like such a goof ball and those eyes are just stunning.

I prefer the crop btw,brindle CC remind me alot of Presa's.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> brindle CC remind me alot of Presa's.


I was thinking the same thing, lol, esp when I saw JJ's picture.. I was like whoa, he could pass for a presa canario..


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you all! 




PappyMom said:


> I have another question, IDK if you've been asked this before.. Since we can all tell your love for big dogs, what's the one toy breed dog that you'd own? Like, under 10 lbs? LOL, just curious cause you have excellent taste in breeds.


I grew up with a Toy Poodle, she was a great great dog. So, I would probably go that route. Having said that, I think the traditional relationship between the Cane Corso and the Volpino Italiano is interesting - would be fun to recreate that. 




Melissa_Chloe said:


> I was just watching a bunch of your videos on youtube (wanna watch them all but I think that will take FOREVER haha) and omg, it's amazing. You guys live my dream life haha, I would love to have that many dogs (preferably Shar Pei LOL), that kind of a set up, and that much land!!! (oh and that much money haha) It's amazing.


Yea, I have a lot of videos up there. It's kinda silly, I actually removed 1/2 of them a few months back. 




PappyMom said:


> I was thinking the same thing, lol, esp when I saw JJ's picture.. I was like whoa, he could pass for a presa canario..


They are similar in appearance, for sure. I think that's a common mistake - even the names get mixed up a lot. The Presa has less stop, wider muzzle at the base, and a much more blocky head. Looking strait on, like in the JJ pic, it's very hard to tell the differences.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to have Blue... just mail him to Florida thank you.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I think Hilo (sp?) is the cutest!!!! Which breed is he? I have never seen a dog like that, are they common? He looks like a big teddy bear!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Absoulutely stunning dogs. As far as the cropped ears thing, I think blue looks better without them cropped but cropped fits JJ. Considering how gorgeous your pack is we do not see enough of them!


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok So Blue being wigglie is pretty much the cutest thing I have seen ever. Brad your dogs are all so beautiful!!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Melissa_Chloe said:


> I think Hilo (sp?) is the cutest!!!! Which breed is he? I have never seen a dog like that, are they common? He looks like a big teddy bear!


Hilo's an Akita Inu, err... He is a "Bearcow". LOL. That's what we call him around here. He mooos like a cow and looks like a bear. 

Hilo is typical in color and size of an Akita Inu (tho he is a bit light in color). His coat is also kinda long, and he has a myriad of some rather bizarre health issues (like his extremely cow hocked rear legs, enamel hypoplasia, and floppy ears).




HayleyMarie said:


> Ok So Blue being wigglie is pretty much the cutest thing I have seen ever. Brad your dogs are all so beautiful!!


He's cute, huh? He's such a softy with us.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Hahaha, Blue's wiggle!! What a freaking cutie!!!!! Gah, I'm so in love...


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> Hilo's an Akita Inu, err... He is a "Bearcow". LOL. That's what we call him around here. He mooos like a cow and looks like a bear.
> 
> Hilo is typical in color and size of an Akita Inu (tho he is a bit light in color). His coat is also kinda long, and he has a myriad of some rather bizarre health issues (like his extremely cow hocked rear legs, enamel hypoplasia, and floppy ears).
> 
> ...


I thought his hind legs looked a little "off".

Oh and Brad - I was watching your videos and poor Jhazmyn was getting excited because she heard your dogs. I will try and post the pics of her.....it was cute.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I ended up watching a bunch of the videos too, it's just neat seeing the pack interact. It seems like Ahi is the instigator to a lot of shenanigans lol


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Between your pictures of blue... and the video of blue as a puppy, I have convinced my wife to let me get one for my next dog. I imagine I should start saving now?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

tw1n said:


> Between your pictures of blue... and the video of blue as a puppy, I have convinced my wife to let me get one for my next dog. I imagine I should start saving now?


I would definitely read and study that breed a lot before owning one. They are very strong willed and has a dominate nature. That is what keeps me from owning one.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

SupaSweet777 said:


> I would definitely read and study that breed a lot before owning one. They are very strong willed and has a dominate nature. That is what keeps me from owning one.


It will def. be awhile.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> Really, you think Blue is scary?


He seriously looks like he needs a hug


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I ended up watching a bunch of the videos too, it's just neat seeing the pack interact. It seems like Ahi is the instigator to a lot of shenanigans lol


Oh yea, Ahi is queen of the shenanigans around here. She's a real trouble maker, but we LOVE that about her. 




SupaSweet777 said:


> I would definitely read and study that breed a lot before owning one. They are very strong willed and has a dominate nature. That is what keeps me from owning one.


It's true, they can be difficult and are very powerful, but ours are also very biddable and "handler soft". TBQH, I think them being so soft is what makes the breed difficult...

Here you have this very strong and very protective breed that will take a HUGE amount of pressure once they are turned on, but they are totally soft toward their owners. You can't even raise your voice to them!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

ErisAlpine said:


> He seriously looks like he needs a hug


Haha... I think that was his "please can I have some of your sandwich?" look.


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 19, 2010)

For some reason, Cane Corsos remind me of Presa Canarios, which I consider dangerous if not trained properly. I first read of a very sad case in Cesar Millan's book, "Cesar's Way" about two of these that mauled and tore apart a girl in her own apartment complex because the two owners didn't consider them a threat despite the warnings they gave.

http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/Whipple.html

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2002/03/22/dogmaulgallery.DTL

Personally, I'm more afraid of dogs such as this than I am Pit Bulls and due to their size, strength and tenacity, would not own one. I guess I'm a bit wimpy when it comes to dogs nearly my size.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Slick50 said:


> For some reason, Cane Corsos remind me of Presa Canarios, which I consider dangerous if not trained properly. I first read of a very sad case in Cesar Millan's book, "Cesar's Way" about two of these that mauled and tore apart a girl in her own apartment complex because the two owners didn't consider them a threat despite the warnings they gave.
> 
> http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/Whipple.html
> 
> ...


*Boy attacked by Labrador Retriever*

Do Labs scare you too? Would you own one of them?

http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=65161

----

Have you ever even met a Presa or Corso?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I keep on coming back to this thread because JJ and Blue are just so gorgeous!!!

You need to post pictures more often... :


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 19, 2010)

BradA1878 said:


> *Boy attacked by Labrador Retriever*
> 
> Do Labs scare you too? Would you own one of them?
> 
> ...


Why get so defensive? I was merely stating facts. No, labs don't scare me-neither do Poodles but, I have no desire to "meet" Cane Corsos or Presas. I don't have anything against any breed-most are better mannered than **** Sapiens.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

because the facts are thus:

there is no logical reason to be afraid of any breed as a whole.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Slick50 said:


> Why get so defensive? I was merely stating facts. No, labs don't scare me-neither do Poodles but, I have no desire to "meet" Cane Corsos or Presas. I don't have anything against any breed-most are better mannered than **** Sapiens.


IMO, your post is rude, and totally unnecessary. If you haven't met these breeds, then you do not know them. And your facts, tbh are bull. 

My Papillon is probably more 'mean' then his CC's. LOL.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Slick50 said:


> Why get so defensive? I was merely stating facts. No, labs don't scare me-neither do Poodles but, I have no desire to "meet" Cane Corsos or Presas. I don't have anything against any breed-most are better mannered than **** Sapiens.


Perhaps my response came across a bit defensive, but I was more annoyed than offended.

But, as zimandtakandgrrandmimi noted, its silly to make narrow minded generalization about dog breeds, and why you felt you had to do it on a picture thread is questionable. 

Your point was basically this: _This dog looks like that dog and that dog killed someone so I don't like either dogs._

^^^Sounds mildly racists, if you ask me. 

Also, the only _fact_ you stated was in regards to the Presa Canario, not the Cane Corso, which is what this post is about (see title). So, your _facts_ are irrelevant.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Just call me Zim lol.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Just call me Zim lol.


I actually typed it out too! No fancy copy/paste for me! LMAO


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

lol. the name was...well lets call it a fit of sillyness and leave it at that. i hate it now though. 

your doggies are awesome. i keep pit bulls but im thinking of branching out. as far as the bigger dogs go im torn between Corso and the Tosa.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> your doggies are awesome. i keep pit bulls but im thinking of branching out. as far as the bigger dogs go im torn between Corso and the Tosa.


Thank you!

That would be a hard choice, I LOVE the Tosa. For me, it would come down to how much "guard dog" I wanted as I think a Tosa would guard about as much as a Pit.

Have you had a dog that is/was (potentially) human reactive?

We used to only have dog reactive dogs, we got pretty comfortable with that, so when we added our guardians we went through an adjustment period. Something to consider in your choice. 

I think dog-reactiveness is easier to deal with, but our CO breeder thinks human-reactiveness is easier, so I guess its an individual thing.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

BradA1878 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That would be a hard choice, I LOVE the Tosa. For me, it would come down to how much "guard dog" I wanted as I think a Tosa would guard about as much as a Pit.


if i ever decide to get a dog for protection it will be a Belgian Malinois. Simply because i live right in the heart of a large city and a Mal would be the most suitable as a guard dog in that environment. 




> Have you had a dog that is/was (potentially) human reactive?


ive worked extensively with various types of aggressive while doing rescue work. my current dog is very very dog aggressive. i do currently sit for a human reactive Terv/GSD mix. He likes people once he is sort of formally introduced but until then you are a stranger and not to be trusted. he wont outright attack but he will back a stranger into a corner/chase them off.



> We used to only have dog reactive dogs, we got pretty comfortable with that, so when we added our guardians we went through an adjustment period. Something to consider in your choice.
> 
> I think dog-reactiveness is easier to deal with, but our CO breeder thinks human-reactiveness is easier, so I guess its an individual thing.


i find them both to be about the same. i wont be getting a big dog until i move but then i really think the choice will boil down to if i can find a decent Tosa breeder...i know of a few decent Corso breeders..but good Tosa breeders seem to be like fireflies at night...they are only seen when they want to be.


----------

